# Hobie's Mirage Drive kayaks



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I am looking to get a new boat by maybe next spring. It doesn't fit in the budget right now to do it. I am looking at the Coosa, Tarpon series, and the Hobie line of boats (among others). I wasn't all that interested in the Hobie's until I got a free catalog from them, then watched some videos on their YouTube channel. Clearly I will be checking these boats out in person before buying, but the Hobie's with the Mirage Drive are really fascinating me. What I can't get past is the extra added to the price tag for the Mirage Drive boats! I am curious if anyone has paddled/pedaled the Hobie line with Mirage Drive, I'd be curious to hear thoughts/opinions. I fish a lot of lakes and was thinking it looks like a real easy and efficient way to cover more water without fatigue. The Outback is the model I like the specs on the best, the Pro Angler looks sweet but weighs a ton, and I'd prefer to have a boat I can handle easily without needing a dolly/cart every time to get it from my truck to the water. The rigged weight on the Pro Angler is staggering in kayak terms.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If you are primarily a lake guy, your can probably cross the Coosa off the list. If you want to occasionally take you boat on Ohio rivers and streams, you can probably cross the Hobie off the list. Both of those are sexy boats, but the Tarpon will get the job done in both areas.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I have no experience with any of the kayaks listed but if you are interested in a pedal drive kayak Native also has a Propel drive. I had considered one when I bought my Commander but they were twice what I paid for my kayak. If I decide to add a second kayak a pedal drive is a definite possibility.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I own 2 Hobie Outbacks... because after I got the first one, my wife complained that I had pedals while she had to use the traditional paddle. I will say that the Mirage drive is GREAT on lakes... but is NOT good for shallow rivers or streams. I fish lakes with my kayak, and take it to the ocean on vacations, and I like to troll crankbaits for crappie (although I catch many other species as well)... so for my purposes, it's perfect. I can go out and cover 8 miles of flat-water peddaling in a few hours, in the evening after work... and not have any sore muscles the next day. I also like having my hands relatively free... great for snatching rods from the holders when I get a bite while trolling. I can certainly say that the Hobie is NOT an appropriate kayak for ALL situations, but it's perfect for me. I may end up getting a sit-inside kayak at some point, for use in colder weather, in rivers, or anytime I want something with a little less weight so that I can easily carry it to a less-accessible launch... but I can't see myself getting rid of the Hobie.

Having said all that, yes, they are very expensive. When I first saw them on Hank Parker's show (before I got into kayaking), I really liked the idea, but when I started looking for a kayak and found out what the Hobies cost, I actually crossed them off my list, figuring I'd never own one. However, while I was searching for a kayak, I happened across a used Hobie Outback, and while even USED it was well beyond the NEW prices of the kayaks I was considering at the time, I scraped together the money and bought it... and I'm REALLY glad that I did. Against all odds, I got lucky again when my wife wanted to upgrade to a Mirage-drive kayak... I found another used one. Finding ONE used Hobie within 15 miles of my house was surprising, finding the second within the same radius blew my mind. I think I may own the only 2 in the county, because everywhere I go I get a lot of comments about it... and nobody has seen one around (most people have never seen or even heard of them before).

I have put over 200 miles on my Outback this season (tracked with a handheld gps). My wife has put FAR less on hers, I occasionally use it as a loaner when a friend wants to go out kayak fishing with me. But I told my wife that if she doesn't start using it more, then I'm gonna sell it, because it is a chunk of change tied up in something that barely gets used. The thing is, even before I ever considered selling it, I got like 3 people in line begging to buy it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

There is a bunch of them on craigslist in florida if you know anyone down that way or are taking a trip that way. There is one in daytona for 900.00 I guess about half the price of new. Seems like a popular ocean kayak


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

imalt said:


> There is a bunch of them on craigslist in florida if you know anyone down that way or are taking a trip that way. There is one in daytona for 900.00 I guess about half the price of new. Seems like a popular ocean kayak


This is the way to get one if you can. I had one lined up in NC when I went on my trip this spring. They were selling it for 1100, which is just about half. Ocean yaks are normally better kept and dont have the huge dings in them . 

As Stream said, if you are a lake guy the Coosa should not be on the list. The Tracking on the boat is horrid if there is over 1 mph of wind. Having no front keel " which is what makes it an amazing river boat" means that once the wind hits the front of it, you still start to spin. If you like that type of thing, look at the new Rides, or Cooda


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Those Mirage drives are badass for flat water. So fast and effortless...
But my girl digs my paddling shoulders, so...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

USMC_Galloway said:


> This is the way to get one if you can. I had one lined up in NC when I went on my trip this spring. They were selling it for 1100, which is just about half. Ocean yaks are normally better kept and dont have the huge dings in them .
> 
> *As Stream said, if you are a lake guy the Coosa should not be on the list. The Tracking on the boat is horrid if there is over 1 mph of wind. Having no front keel " which is what makes it an amazing river boat" means that once the wind hits the front of it, you still start to spin. If you like that type of thing, look at the new Rides, or Cooda*


Thanks for the heads-up, excellent info.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have a friend, Ashley Rae she does a lot of fishing from thses kayaks. we've talked about the hobie outbacks and from the link below, you can tell she loves it.

heres her site

http://www.shelovestofish.com/


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

How is the drive system through weeds? I imagine they would get all caught up in it. I like fishing in the thick and nasty stuff and have always wondered if they could ever make it through that kind of cover.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I absolutely love my Hobie Outback. There is nothing that I would change in how it is set up and I did not think that was possible since I am very picky. That is on the water when it use. But moving this thing takes some work out of the water. All rigged up mine has to weigh close to 100 Lbs. so you will not be carrying it to some remote location.

If you ever want to test one out come on over on a weekend and we can go fishing. I will use my Tarpon and you can test out the outback.


Things I like about it. 

Fast
Easy to steer.
I can still go fishing in 25 MPH winds with no issue at all.
Very stable - I stand to pee out of it.
I can eat my lunch while continuing to troll.
You can set up your rod holders and fish finder very close to you since you don't have to worry about hitting them with a paddle.
I can continue to pedal when I get a big fish so I don't tangle my other fishing line.
I can change lures on one pool while continuing to troll with the other.

What I don't like.

Weight


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

My set up from back to front.

Rear hatch has my 8 amp battery that fits in the factory tray.
Fish measuring board attached by bungee cord. 
Cooler of your choice. I use a much bigger cooler since this picture.
Factory seat and is comfy.
Center hatch that holds my lures and anchor.
Left side that you cant see has my trolley line.
Mesh storage pocket for holding my sunblock in front of the center hatch.
Drink holder for my lemonade. 
Ram mount rod holders that can be laid down when paddling and very easy to get to the rods.
Fish finder on adjustable mount
peddles
Front hatch for my lunch or extra large items. It is very easy to get into even after a few lemonades.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

There is a hobie mirage drive on craigs list for $1200

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/boa/3169354466.html


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

And I thought my 'Cuda was heavy.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I have an outback and a pro angler. Best money I ever spent. The mirage is a difference maker 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ezbite said:


> i have a friend, Ashley Rae she does a lot of fishing from thses kayaks. we've talked about the hobie outbacks and from the link below, you can tell she loves it.
> 
> heres her site
> 
> http://www.shelovestofish.com/


EZbite, your friend has a cool as blog! Those shots of the musky from the yak are cool as hell! I'm going to subscribe!


----------

